# Newbie from Arizona



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

WHOOO ARIZONA.

Congratulations! Got any pictures to share?


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello. Sounds like interesting crosses, you should post up some pics


----------



## HollysHorses (Dec 12, 2011)

Pyrrhic said:


> Hello. Sounds like interesting crosses, you should post up some pics


I don't know how to upload pics to the thread..lol :?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Upload pictures of them to your horses. Click on horses in the bar across the top, then your horses, then add them. It allows you to upload pictures.

To post them on a thread. go to your horses and double click on the thumbnail you want to show. When it comes up big, right click and copy image source.

Then when posting, click on the picture emblem and paste the image source into the bar asking for it. Click done, and your picture will appear.


----------



## HollysHorses (Dec 12, 2011)

bsms said:


> Upload pictures of them to your horses. Click on horses in the bar across the top, then your horses, then add them. It allows you to upload pictures.
> 
> To post them on a thread. go to your horses and double click on the thumbnail you want to show. When it comes up big, right click and copy image source.
> 
> Then when posting, click on the picture emblem and paste the image source into the bar asking for it. Click done, and your picture will appear.


Thanks! I'll try it.

Here's Sherlock:









And Here's Gizmo:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Cool. I'm also waiting for the rain to stop - my corrals look like a swamp. It seems every time it starts to dry out, we get more rain.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Awwww! You bought that adorable little palomino paint filly! I saw her on CL a while back and thought she was just the cutest little thing. My question is, though, did you see both her parents? If I remember from the ad, her mom was a mini. And that little girl looks all mini to me. Just saying. 

And Sherlock is definitely handsome. I wonder if he's the quarter/draft cross my friend linked me to a few days back, but my computer wouldn't load the pics for some reason.

Anyway, welcome to the forum from a fellow Arizonan!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome! I've come across Sherlock on CL many times. How exciting for you, Congrats!


----------



## HollysHorses (Dec 12, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Awwww! You bought that adorable little palomino paint filly! I saw her on CL a while back and thought she was just the cutest little thing. My question is, though, did you see both her parents? If I remember from the ad, her mom was a mini. And that little girl looks all mini to me. Just saying.
> 
> And Sherlock is definitely handsome. I wonder if he's the quarter/draft cross my friend linked me to a few days back, but my computer wouldn't load the pics for some reason.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the forum from a fellow Arizonan!


Gizmo the welsh pony is a mini he'll probably stand 10-11hh when he's full grown..he's a colt btw. 

Sherlock very well could have been the one your friend sent you but he was only on craigslist for a short amount of time before I got the big guy! I love them both and can't wait until I'm able to ride Sherlock.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Gizmo is ADORABLE. That fuzzy coat is so endearing.  And Sherlock is a handsome boy, too!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

They're both adorable! Wherein Arizona are you! I have family down there and a vacation house


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum & congrats on the new ponies. BSMS-our pens are a wreck too!


----------



## HollysHorses (Dec 12, 2011)

Samstead said:


> They're both adorable! Wherein Arizona are you! I have family down there and a vacation house


Apache Junction, Az
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I've heard of that dont think I've been there though


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

oooo lucky i saw sherlock on cl.......


----------

